# Stoked



## FrankMorris (Apr 14, 2006)

I did my first double backflip on a trampoline at gymnastics yesterday.. Very excited. Talk about off topic eh?

Frank


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 14, 2006)

Thats wicked...now do a standing double backflip...then you might be cool in my books...


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm sure that you realize that a standing double back is impossible...


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 15, 2006)

Psh, no...it's not...George Bush once did one...Haven't u ever wondered why he's so messed up?!?!?!?!


----------



## pjk (Apr 15, 2006)

What it just a regular tramp. or was it a special gymnastics one where you can go 10-20 ft in the air? My best is just a single backflip.


----------



## dougreed (Apr 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CraigBouchard_@Apr 14 2006, 05:09 PM
> * Psh, no...it's not...George Bush once did one...Haven't u ever wondered why he's so messed up?!?!?!?! *


 I thought he was messed up because he was dropped on his head as a young child and he did more coke than Sigmund Freud?

-Doug


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 15, 2006)

It was not a standard trampoline that you can pick up anywhere.. However, they had all different types of trampolines in the place, so I am not sure if it's the type that you are talking about. Pretty awesome though, I cant wait for next week....


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 15, 2006)

Doug: that has something to do with it too...Let's just dub Bush a huge idiot, and not even try to attempt to explain why...sound fair???


----------



## qqwref (May 9, 2008)

Kal El said:


> I'm sure that you realize that a standing double back is impossible...



What's this then? http://youtube.com/watch?v=I-Cx5IzzqNM


----------



## cmhardw (May 9, 2008)

Frank, my hat's off sir  That's really cool, can you get a video?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 9, 2008)

I've tried twice on a backyard trampoline, the 2nd ended terribly... that's why I've only tried twice, haha. Good job, I'd love to go to a Gymnastics-Gym and play with those trampolines :/


----------



## MiloD (May 9, 2008)

I can do back flips and front flips an a trampoline no problem, and flips with rotations and stuff...I once tried a double front flip which resulted in a pretty crazy concussion as I slammed my forehead into the metal bar around the edge of the trampoline. I was vomiting uncontrollably for a while and then passed out...I know thats really bad to fall asleep after a concussion but yeah that **** was ridiculous. I haven't been on a trampoline in years though...and now that I'm like 20 lbs heavier I don't know if I'll try anything crazy again any time soon. 

My cousin and I made a really cool trampoline board out of a boogie board and some snowboard bindings. The trick is to minimize the surface area on the bottom if you wanna go high. Also you can go really high on wet trampolines. And the two person launch where someone lands right before you putting the trampoline in tension the second before you go for a big jump is just insane. You can easily get 8 feet or higher on a regular backyard trampoline if you time it right.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 9, 2008)

MiloD said:


> And the two person launch where someone lands right before you putting the trampoline in tension the second before you go for a big jump is just insane. You can easily get 8 feet or higher on a regular backyard trampoline if you time it right.



I love that :] I saw a guy launch his friend over the safety net of a trampoline once, that takes some guts! theres too many possible negative outcomes. Even succeeding leaves you with a 8-9 foot fall to the ground, haha


----------



## Dene (May 9, 2008)

Oh, who's bumping 2 year old threads now? Anyway, standing double backflip is crazy! I have always wanted to learn to do flips and that sort of thing, but never got the time (or guts) to do it. (actually, I could do forward and back flips on trampolines a long time ago, but since then I have had problems with trampolines where I can't breathe, probably asthma, although I'd never admit that I actually had asthma).


----------



## dbeyer (May 10, 2008)

Haha, sweet Frank. Since I stopped diving, (when I was doing reverse and a halves (well 1.25's to 1.4's, ouch) I could never hit a backflip on the trampoline, and I've not really tried though. I should pick it back up


----------

